# 59151 & 58700



## Airam0912 (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm coding a laparoscopic removal of a left ectopic pregnancy (DX 633.10) and ligation of RT fallopian tube for desired sterilization (v25.2). I'm not sure if I should just code 59151 DX 633.10, or add 58700 w/ mod 59/51, since the ligation was for the other tube? I know that 58700 is bundled into 59151, but I didn't know if it made a difference that the second tube was ligated for sterilization purposes. Any ideas?


----------



## ciphermed (Jan 20, 2010)

The code pair generates a non modifiable edit (OCE 20). As for Medicare, it would be inappropriate to report the codes together. Therefore if both performed report the comprehensive code only, column 1.

http://www.cms.gov/NationalCorrectC...r=ascending&itemID=CMS046419&intNumPerPage=10

Hope this helps,


----------



## Airam0912 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank-you I appreciate your help!


----------

